# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Андрею Сухорукову

## Anonymous

На сайте было опубликовано интервью Андрея Сухорукова с ветераном ВОВ Т. П. Пуневым Кто знает как можно связатья с ними  Спасибо

----------


## Д.Срибный

Смотрите личное сообщение

----------

